# Can anyone recommend a good agility handling book?



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

After our first agility foundations, we discovered that one of us was quick to learn and eager to please, and one of us needs remedial help. My dog learned faster than I did, and the trainer, though very kind, was sort of appalled at my skills.

For example: I had taught my dog to stay in the crate until I said "break," but I was also slapping my leg twice when I said it. I didn't know that was bad. I also don't lean down far enough when we do "touch," and my dog was getting sloppy. 

We also haven't been using a raised bed, so my dog didn't know to jump up and automatically go into a down. He learned it over the course of the class, because he is a smartypants, but I feel like I'm putting him at a disadvantage.

Is there a good book for novice handlers out there?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You know, the items you mentioned are not standard agility handling  So, your instructor should perhaps have had more patience: don't feel so bad.

OK slapping your leg was double cuing, but you now have a built in back up!! Bet your dog will release out of the crate when you slap your legs.

For handling, there are a lot of DVDs and books available  A really good source is Cleanrun.com

There are also online schools

> Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Home
> Awesome Paws Academy | Online Agility Classes
> Homepage | DaisyPeel.com
> Home - agility-u.com

are a few that I like 

Some online resources that I also love:
> OneMind Dogs
> Bad Dog Agility | Agility Articles, Videos, and Podcasts


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you so much! I have my homework cut out for me. It was a little bit uncomfortable to be the only in class who needed as much straightening out as I did.  

I appreciate the recommendations.


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lise123 said:


> Thank you so much! I have my homework cut out for me. It was a little bit uncomfortable to be the only in class who needed as much straightening out as I did.
> 
> I appreciate the recommendations.


Hang in there I am in the same boat with obedience class . I look at everyone has to be a beginner sometime in there life 

I tease that I need to get a shock collar and put it on me for the class .


This forum has some awesome people to ask questions and get advice . They have help me a lot .


----------

